# McAlister Waxed Canvas Pants



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about ordering these Upland pants.  http://store.mcalisterclothing.org/...de=M&Product_Code=MC-207&Category_Code=UPLAND

I'm somewhat concerned about their comfort, though, on the inside.  They are not lined with anything and I'm just wondering if anyone can attest to their comfort.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 16, 2009)

They are excellent gear. Mine are 10 years+ old.


----------

